# all you young guys



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess he has a good point too^^ if you act mature and hold yourself well, most HOs don't even ask. Other contractors with tho.


----------



## JCY (May 15, 2008)

Just give your best shot whenever you have a project and learn from the mistakes.


----------



## DtkConstruction (May 20, 2008)

I'm 20 right now and I have just started doing some managing with my parents business. It's quite hard and intimidating at first when you first start to supervise a job site or you go and meet with a home owner. I think the main important thing is your maturity. To me I do not think HO's really care if you know ALL of your stuff but as long as you are able to get the right information within a reasonable amount of time. Your posture, language, maturity, education, and personality is the most important because I think HO's don't care how old you actually are as long as you are able to conduct yourself in a mature way. A lot of HO's will ask me if I'm still in school and what I study and I tell them that I go to Cal Poly Pomona and I'm getting a degree in Construction Engineering so automatically I think they are able to give me a little more respect.


----------



## sapotech101 (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys im new to the site. Im 25 years old been in the bussiness since i was 17. When i first started no one wanted to teach me sh!t, but i was cool with it you know i had to pay my dues. Know i feel blesed i never have to look for work, just the past week i had to let three jobs go but all the work i do is insurance claims. Thing i've learnd is to always look people in the eyes, never say huuuuu maybe, always be sure of your self, remenber every thing can be fix EVERYTHING, if you commit to some thing always deliver and make people feel confortable like aslong as your there they dont have to worry about anything.


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Do you run your business on paper & pen, or computer?*

A lot of the older generation (without regards to age) still run their business on pen, paper, napkin and drywall. They live only with the cellphone as their "advanced" way of running a business. Regardless of what solution you choose, you need to have the basics of your business automated. You should have all your estimates in one place, all your work orders in one place and definetely all your outstanding money in one place. I can on-and-on, but suggest you visit the technology section. The key thing is to be 50% craftsman and 50% business person. That will make you be viewed as the new guard (regardless of age). Good luck, Phil


----------

